
Show HN: Circuit-tree – Create Complex embedded hardware designs in a minute - makarandkapoor
http://www.circuit-tree.com
======
makarandkapoor
To start using the the back-end application you can enter any garbage values
during signups. Please share any feedback/criticism about the prototype/idea.

